# Streetsession Hannover III



## Fh4n (17. August 2007)

Nach dem Erfolg der beiden ersten Streetsessions in verschiedenen Regionen der Stadt mit jeweils über 60 Fahrern, wollen wir jetzt den Süden erkunden:

Streetjam Hannover Vol. III
16.09.2007
11h Unterm Schwanz
Start um 11:30
Spots to be rocked:
Raschplatz, Zoo, Skatepark Südstadt, Rodelberg Döhren, Skatepark Mittelfeld, (Expo), Kronsberg, Mergelgrube, BMX-Bahn Misburg.

Lässt es das Wetter zu wird in Misburg gegrillt und unsere Jam endet dort mit einer Bike n Grillsession.

Eine Karte mit den Spots, die wir ansteuern wollen, findet ihr hier.

Ausweichtermin ist der 07.10.2007.

Für alle die, die von Ausserhalb kommen, gibt es in Anderten/Misburg eine S-Bahn Richtung Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## InSanE888 (20. August 2007)

Wenn Zeitlich passt sind die Ruhrpottrocker auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (20. August 2007)

Genau!
Kommt da mal raus aus eurem braunen stinkenden Betonkasten und kommt ins grüne Hannover!


----------



## KoTm (6. September 2007)

*push*

jau kommt mal alle solln noch mehr werden als letztes maaa !!


----------



## KoTm (11. September 2007)

push it ....

dieses wochenende schoN!!


----------



## winx (14. September 2007)

RedBull ist so freundlich uns mit Getränken zu versorgen. Zu Beginn
werden zwei nette Damen einige Dosen verteilen um euch für den Tag
zu stärken.


----------



## Fh4n (14. September 2007)

Na, wenn das mal kein Grund ist zu kommen.
Redbull supported die Streetsession!

Falls noch jemand Lust hat am Abend zu grillen in Misburg, sagt mir Bescheid per  Mail: [email protected]


----------



## KoTm (14. September 2007)

au das ja geil  
freude freude freude ........ juhu !!


----------



## Fh4n (15. September 2007)

DAs Wetter für morgen soll ja dielücks werden: 22°C und so!


----------



## KoTm (15. September 2007)

gutes wetter , geile bikes , top leute und red bull for free !! 

WAS WILL MAN MEHR ? XD


----------



## KoTm (24. September 2007)

War echt geilo !! 

Waren 76 Biker/inen ! ! 

Hier das Gruppenfoto von Janto !! 








nächstes mal dann über 100 + xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (27. September 2007)

War ganz toll! 80 Biker, Redbull 4 free, danke dafür. 
Fotos bei RBM-Fotographie
Fotos bei BC-North
Video


----------

